# PowerColor Radeon RX 6700 XT Red Devil



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2021)

Red Devil is PowerColor's flagship design for the Radeon RX 6700 XT Series. In our testing, we saw excellent performance from the card's triple-slot, triple-fan cooler. It offers whisper-quiet acoustics and much better temperatures than the AMD reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## lukart (Mar 19, 2021)

Pretty good results, specially on the temperatures & noise. To me it's one of the best looking cards.


----------



## stefanels (Jul 31, 2021)

Just got one... the card is amazing


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi,
Local micro center last I remember this card was nearly 1k.us 
6800 running at 1320.us


----------



## gasolin (Sep 5, 2021)

for me i notice the fans starts to often under 60c and i can't change it


----------

